# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Sharing: Built My Compact Pond

## melange

Hi Oms sekalian, 

Selama ini jadi silent reader dan banyak belajar di forum kois, kali ini saya ikut turut meramaikan thread kosntruksi dengan men-shared pembangunan kolam saya yang baru saja selesai. Tentunya pasti banyak kekurangan mengingat keterbatasan pengetahuan dan pengalaman. Berikut adalah tahap pembangunan kolam yang saya sebut dengan "My Compact Pond"

1. Tahap Design dan Perencanaan
Pertama yang saya lakukan adalah mengajak diskusi anggota keluarga dan menampung aspirasi sehingga kolam dapat dinikmati setiap anggota keluarga. Lahan yang ada dengan ukuran 7x3 m dengan void 3.1x1 meter (kamar mandi). Pada lahan tersebut juga terdapat sumur bor dan pompa yang akan dipindah. Dengan lahan yang ada, kolam didesign dengan memaksimalkan kolam dan filter serta sedikit disisakan untuk bak karantina sesuai gambar dibawah ini.

Design Kolam


Penampang/section vertikal kolam


selanjutnya adalah menghitung Rancangan Anggaran Biaya project dengan mencari info bahan bangunan di situs bangunan, online shop utk peralatan dan media. Setelah estimasi RAB selesai dan disetujui oleh pasangan maka project dapat dimulai.

2. Tahap Penggalian dan Pembersihan Lahan.
Tahap ini menurut saya paling berat karena banyaknya tanah dan puing yang harus digali dan dibersihkan, total penggalian memakan waktu 7 hari dengan tenaga gali 3 orang dan untuk buang tanah perlu 17 rit truk engkel. 

Gali hari ke-1


Gali hari ke-2


Gunung tanah hari ke-6


Angkut tanah dan puing hari ke-3


3. Tahap Konstruksi
Kolam dibangun dengan lantai cor 20 cm, dinding bata dengan 14 tulang kolom diikat sloof diatas lalu plester dan acian. 
Plumbing dengan 2 BD 4", 1 skimmer 2", 1 skimmer 3 inch, 2 pipa arus 3/4"
6 chamber terdiri atas ch 1 rdf, ch 2 bio, ch 3 bio, ch 4 bio+oyster, ch 5 pompa serta 1 chamber backwash yang terhubung dengan saluran pembuangan rumah.

Setting pipa backwash tiap chamber


Set pipa backwash dan lantai kerja


Set pipa BD dan aerasi, serta tulangan struktur utk cor dan tiang kolom


Proses Cor


Pembuatan dinding bata, set pipa skimmer, dan plester



Pembuatan sekat chamber



Buat water fall


Tahap 4. Finishing
Finishing kolam dengan sika top kedap air + cat epoxy



Finishing dinding dengan arturo flakes motif batu alam

Finishing  batu alam utk waterfall
Decking filter dengan kayu merbau

Tahap 5. Isi air dan sirkulasi
Isi air gunung 2x8000 L



Sirkulasi per hari terakhir 2016



Feel free to comments..

Terimakasih,
Yudha

----------


## Dayzly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham Zulfikar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Ciamik Om, tolong di bisikin tip n trick caranya bisa dpt approval istri Om ? hehehe


Iya bisikin om...hehehe

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kolamijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## toghr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## day_ceria

kl liat kolemnya bawanya mw berenang om...kereeennn abisss....ini sih bisa berenang bareng ikan om ::

----------

